# Sigelei J150



## Nailedit77 (22/6/16)

Sigelei 213 chipset
Double-Polymer Built-In Battery
Double Battery Voltage Monitoring
Independent Switch
Spring-loaded Contact Pin
Stainless Steel 510 Threads
Maximum Wattage Output: 150W
Temperature Control: Ni200, Ti, SS 304, SS 316, SS 317, TCR, TFR Modes
Temperature Range: 100-300°C / 200-570°F
Resistance Range: 0.1 – 3.0ohm
OLED Display Screen
Micro USB Charging Port


----------



## Greyz (22/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Sigelei 213 chipset
> Double-Polymer Built-In Battery
> Double Battery Voltage Monitoring
> Independent Switch
> ...



Sig 213 chipset but 150W mod, well played Sigelei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (22/6/16)

lol. Sneaky bastards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (22/6/16)

@Cave Johnson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (22/6/16)

No thanks Sigelei... #sorrynotsorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (22/6/16)

This is proof that the Sig 213 is actually a 155W device. Funny how they just outed themselves now


----------



## zadiac (22/6/16)

They lied about the 213, but we have to admit that their mods are very good quality. One of the best mods I ever had was my 100W Sigelei. Still, not cool of them to lie about the output of the 213.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

